# Deep Sea Fish



## Deicide

Anyoine Think it would be possible to have a deep sea fish ex...Viperfish, Fangtooth, as a pet????


----------



## Black Piranha

no, u need a pressurized tank


----------



## Deicide

Yeah, It be cool to have one as a pet Viper fish look Badass


----------



## smb

Yea,the pressurization would be impossible to attain. If you could, how would you open it up to feed and clean it?


----------



## Deicide

No idea, do you think they could live in unpressurized water or just die?lol....Because the giant squid live deep under and comes up to get food...maybe thats a different senario im not sure


----------



## Black Piranha

squid dont have a skeleton. they can adjust. bones and cartlidge cant.


----------



## Deicide

ahh yeah good point, never thought of that!


----------



## smb

Deicide said:


> No idea, do you think they could live in unpressurized water or just die?lol....Because the giant squid live deep under and comes up to get food...maybe thats a different senario im not sure


Just like we'd imlpode if we went unaided toward bottom, most fish would implode if brought up. It would be so cool to have one of those fiish tho. I would def like to get one if it were possible.


----------



## Black Piranha

actually the fish would explode. less pressure up here. more down there.


----------



## Deicide

Its awsome how they have the atena hanging over they mouth that lights up to attract their prey, and they teeth are crazy!! kickass fish


----------



## smb

Like this one...I think this one was the first deep sea fish I ever saw years ago...


----------



## Black Piranha

i thought this was viper fish not angeler fish. u can keep angler fish. ask aquariums how they do it.


----------



## smb

Black Piranha said:


> i thought this was viper fish not angeler fish. u can keep angler fish. ask aquariums how they do it.


 Not sure what it is to tell you the truth. It's not the anglerfish that I've seen that lives on reefs. At least I don't think so. It might be called an anglerfish tho. I don't know.


----------



## Deicide

it is a angler fish aka the deep sea angel fish


----------



## Black Piranha

well this is a viper fish


----------



## Deicide

whoah i messed that up! that s a Deep sea angler. the one that isn't deep sea looks weird has all these little rods comming off of it


----------



## smb

Deicide said:


> whoah i messed that up! that s a Deep sea angler. the one that isn't deep sea looks weird has all these little rods comming off of it


 yea, I looked it up just now. It's the Deep sea angler fish. (Cryptopsaras couesi)

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=www...Dutf-8%26sa%3DN


----------



## Deicide

Another cool fish is the Pacific hagfish they slither into dead or dying fish and eat them inside out, they also have no stomach http://www.mbayaq.org/efc/living_species/d...Ori=1&inhab=198


----------



## Innes

nice post guys - just a few more handy links and pics please


----------



## smb

Here's the fangtooth you were mentioning.

This guy looks mean as hell and live to depths as deep as 16,000 feet.


----------



## Deicide

im not to sure how to post pics


----------



## smb

Better add the attachment.


----------



## Deicide

Awsome pic man


----------



## smb

Deicide said:


> im not to sure how to post pics


 You save the pic to your hd then you'll see when you reply there will be a button where it says "Choose". Click it and find it on your hd. :smile:


----------



## smb

Its name means "lined stomatid with a whip-barbel." This fish is only 6 inches long, but the barbel on its chin can project up to 6 feet long. In addition to its impressive barbel, it has two rows of blue-violet luminescent organs on its flanks, which can light up the dark depths of the ocean.


----------



## Deicide

k thnx


----------



## Deicide

except i dont see a button that says choose


----------



## smb

It shpuld be directly above the reply button. It won't work when you edit a post I belive but you should see it in a noral reply. :smile:


----------



## Deicide

Heres nother pic of the Fangtooth


----------



## Aristarchus

well, sometimes at the zoo's / aquarium's you can find some deepwater fish there.. so there must be pressurized tanks somewhere... if anyone finds any info on these please post, very interesting


----------



## Deicide

The Leafy Sea Dragon Looks pretty Bizzare Also


----------



## JesseD

i wish i could keep one of those suckers!

Viperfish that is.


----------



## Deicide

Anyone got a picture of the Viperfish eating, or attacking.....or a Fangtooth eating or attacking?


----------



## smb

Deicide said:


> Anyone got a picture of the Viperfish eating, or attacking.....or a Fangtooth eating or attacking?


 I'm doing a lot of searching, but it's hard just to find anything having to do with info for any deep sea fish. Still trying tho.

I do know that there are at least 4 fish that are called an anglerfish tho. lol


----------



## Deicide

Yeah i was trying to find infor to but its limited because people dont know a lot about them


----------



## bgshortys

how would you pressurise a tank. CAN you?


----------



## smb

bgshortys said:


> how would you pressurise a tank. CAN you?


 Well, not sure. I guess it's possible because someone mentioned Zoos have deep sea fish. I don't have a clue as to how tho.


----------



## Innes

Deicide said:


> or a Fangtooth eating or attacking?


 get the Blue Planet by David Atenbourgh - the deep is the episode were you can see a fangtooth killing shrimps


----------



## thoroughbred

grea posts fellas


----------



## o snap its eric

They look freakyish. It wouldnt be fun keeping one anyways beside the pressure conflict you have the fact that they dont do well at all in any kind of light. They need total darkness. Even if you had it and were able to have it to survive, you cant see it!


----------



## thoroughbred

o snap its eric said:


> They look freakyish. It wouldnt be fun keeping one anyways beside the pressure conflict you have the fact that they dont do well at all in any kind of light. They need total darkness. Even if you had it and were able to have it to survive, you cant see it!


 good point but they are nice looking


----------



## Deicide

Anyone got a Deep sea fish that is their favorite if they have one?...post a pic if you have one also!


----------



## Polypterus

Heres a few

















































The problem really with keeping deep sea fishes, Has not been found as being
Pressure as much as Acclimation, They are very difficult to bring to the surface
without killing them, Temp has much to do with this, As soon as someone
can come up with a method of slowly raising a deep sea fish keeping the temp
very low, then You will find that they are very hardy fish, some deep sea fishes
are already being sucessfully kept in Aquaria, Lanternfish for example
have been sucessfully kept in a few Public aquaria, (being a Not so deepwater
fish though thats not suprising, they are though a very deep water fish!)

Well when I win the lotto and have 50 Mil to blow I'll tell you then how to
Go about it, Untill then Enjoy the Sub shots,


----------



## Innes

nice pics


----------



## Deicide

Woah What the hell is that last picture of???


----------



## smb

> Well when I win the lotto and have 50 Mil to blow I'll tell you then how to
> Go about it, Untill then Enjoy the Sub shots,


Well then, I hope you win the Lottery before I do, because I'm spending all my winnings on beer and a bass boat! We'll learn more from you.










Nice pics man. I love this thread!


----------



## Deicide

The pacific black dragon is a neat type of fish Female blackdragons are about two feet long and have fanglike teeth and a long chin whisker. The males are small, about three inches in length, and brownish in color. They have no teeth, no chin barbel and no stomach. Unable to eat, the male lives only long enough to mate.


----------



## Deicide

im also surprised how this topic is carrying on nicely! i didn't think it get that many post in it! it be cool to keep it going


----------



## Kory




----------



## CoolD

there were a couple of fish mentioned with no stomachs... one of them was the one that feeds on dead fish from the inside out. how do fish with no stomachs eat?? where does the food go? also deep water fish eye sight must be like night vision almost. the smallest amount of light can probably be used to see. that probably means very large pupils that arent designed to be exposed to a lot of light. wouldnt bringing them to the surface burn their retra?


----------



## smb

Great pics Kory. Those are some cool looking fish.

CoolD, I had the same question as you about the lack of stomachs and eating.


----------



## Innes

Deicide said:


> im also surprised how this topic is carrying on nicely! i didn't think it get that many post in it! it be cool to keep it going


 I will pin it for a while - just for you


----------



## Innes

HawgHunter11 said:


> CoolD, I had the same question as you about the lack of stomachs and eating.


 their bellys can expand loads


----------



## Croz

well i am sure they would make the tank the same way they make a depreserizer for scuba diveres just on a really really big scale. with really thick glass and walls. not sure the feeding but makeing a tank would be possable.


----------



## bgshortys

Another problem with deep sea fishes is that they are very sensitive to barometric pressure changes, like the dojo loach X100


----------



## Deicide

The fish that ate dead or dying fish by slithering inside of them was the "Pacific Hagfish" heres a link if you want more info on it

http://hmsc.oregonstate.edu/odfw/devfish/s...sp/hagfish.html


----------



## Kory

found a new one. any guess as to what it is though?


----------



## Deicide

I have no idea what that is







....looks like some kind of sturgeon to me


----------



## Innes

a fat girls leg?


----------



## Deicide

LOL







fat girls leg!......that fish looks gross it's half decayed


----------



## Kory

> that fish looks gross it's half decayed


No it's not it was just pulled up out of the water. Just one ugly son of a bitch.

Link for more deep sea fish


----------



## Deicide

well that is one ugly SOb if they just pulled it out!


----------



## Innes

Kory said:


> Link for more deep sea fish


 Nice link


----------



## Polypterus

Kory,
What site was that from I need some info about that Ugly Mother 
of a fish.


----------



## Deicide

Here's a pretty good link i use this one mostly for information and pictures!









http://www.mbayaq.org


----------



## Kory

It doesnt really give good info about it since it's just a picture gallery, but here you go.

Ugly fish


----------



## Innes

thanks for sharing all of these links guys


----------



## Deicide

lol they name that gross looking "the Blob"...they dont even know what it is


----------



## Deicide

well, sometimes at the zoo's / aquarium's you can find some deepwater fish there.. so there must be pressurized tanks somewhere... if anyone finds any info on these please post, very interesting


> I think if there was pressurized tanks they have to be pretty big and very expensive


----------



## Mattimeo

Deep sea fish don't necessarily need the pressure. Many species come up to the surface at night to feed. The darkness could easily be counteracted with a red light - that is the type of light they use for deep sea exploration, and apparently alot of the species down there are blind to red lights. Many species of deep sea fish have been kept in non pressurized systems.

Check out this link:

deep sea organisms


----------



## Innes

Mattimeo said:


> Deep sea fish don't necessarily need the pressure. Many species come up to the surface at night to feed. The darkness could easily be counteracted with a red light - that is the type of light they use for deep sea exploration, and apparently alot of the species down there are blind to red lights. Many species of deep sea fish have been kept in non pressurized systems.
> 
> Check out this link:
> 
> deep sea organisms


 Thanks for the link Mattimeo and Welcome to PFury


----------



## fain

You may not know this, but ogerfish (fangtooth) have survived in normal aquariams(spelled wrong, I know) for several months, with no type of artificial pressurization, so if you had the money, you could have one as a pet for a while.


----------



## rbp 4 135

provided that they are brought up slowly so that they have plenty of time to acclimate to the pressure change there is no reason they couldt survive. bones and skeletal structures can adapt to pressure and are not put under particularly alot of stress provided that there is no air pockets in them.


----------



## BlackSunshine

fain said:


> You may not know this, but ogerfish (fangtooth) have survived in normal aquariams(spelled wrong, I know) for several months, with no type of artificial pressurization, so if you had the money, you could have one as a pet for a while.


 You may not have known this but this thread has been dead for 3 years. 
At any rate keeping the fish alive for only a few months does not make it a sucessful attempt. Just means it took a few months for the stress to kill it.


----------



## Doktordet

Kory said:


> found a new one. any guess as to what it is though?


Looks like one of those prehistoric bony-type fishes


----------

